# Cento Uno review from cyclingnews.com



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Anybody read this?
Seems a little on the sour side...contrary to what Cento owners tell me.
Has anyone had the same troubles with their rear derailleurs? 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/wilier-triestina-cento-uno


----------

